# Where to find video of kata



## AndrewKFM (Nov 24, 2010)

Hello friends,

I have been training Tae Kwon Do for sometime and decided to study some Karate as well, just to avoid being overly one dimensional in my sparring and so on.

Please, forgive any noobish terms or questions I utter. =]

So, last class our Sensei began to teach us the first Kata. He called it (BUTCHERING the spelling, I'm positive) Denshoe.

This Karate is Shobayashi Shorin-Ryu, and I cannot find a video of the form online. Likely because I'm oblivious to the spelling. I intend to ask my Sensei, but I thought someone here might know where I can find videos of the form to practice to before I train next.

Thanks very much,
Andrew


----------



## Grenadier (Nov 24, 2010)

Relax, friend.  

There's no need to be embarassed over the spelling of a kata.  After all, everything's phonetic.  

The closest thing I can think of, would be kata Tensho, which is more of a Goju Ryu kata, but is practiced by other systems.


----------



## Victor Smith (Nov 25, 2010)

I've viewed over 50,000 you tube martial video's over the years (by youtube's count).  YOu can find almost everything there, but you have to use variations of the spelling, or names of instructors and or schools.

Densho does sound similar to Tensho. Try viewing a youtube Tensho and you'll find if it's what youre learning. If not ask your instructor about the pronouncation and/or spelling. Perhaps he can give you a better answer, but training is not a spelling test.


----------



## baron (Nov 25, 2010)

I can not answer your question about the name of the Kata you are searching for. But Andrew you can just practice what you have been taught and as taught.  I was once warned not to watch the videos due to diffrent people doing the Katas diffrent ways.  Follow your instructor and he will lead you. 

 One of the biggest problems I had in Tai Chi was going to class once a week, my teacher would teach me a small part.  Then when I got home and all week I would practice that little part and I knew I was doing part of it wrong.  When I questioned my teacher about what I could watch so I could do it right he replied just do and I will correct you.  Don't worry about doing, just do.  That was great advice to me.  

So I tend not to watch tapes to learn, but we are all diffrent.


----------



## Ray B (Nov 26, 2010)

Shimabukuro Eizo does not teach Tensho Kata according to the bios that I have read. Your teacher must have added it to the curriculum. If he did, there's no telling where he might have picked it up. 

As a side note, Chibana did not teach gojushiho kata to either Nakazato or Miyahira Sensei, but they both have it in their syllabus. They learned from two different sources. Each with a slight difference.


----------



## seasoned (Nov 26, 2010)

In the 12 kata of Okinawan GoJu, Tensho is #7 on the list. Generaly, in GoJu the Go part (hard part) is taught in Sanchin, the first kata.  It's counter part, kata Tensho holds the ju (soft) teachings. Is this your understanding of what your Sensei is teaching you??


----------



## Ray B (Nov 26, 2010)

Shimabukuro Sensei trained directly under Miyagi and Kyan.
He said this regarding Tensho kata.

http://www.usadojo.com/biographies/eizo-shimabukuro.htm

"Concerning goju-ryu, Miyagi stressed the kata sanchin. When you are young, the kata sanchin is excellent for training and for the development of real karate power. As you get older it becomes less needed and can actually do you harm. Miyagi knew that and therefore developed the tensho form for his older students. Since I was never taught that form, I do not teach it."

He trained less than two years with Miyagi. I believe he was 15 at the time.


----------



## AndrewKFM (Nov 27, 2010)

Grenadier said:


> Relax, friend.
> 
> There's no need to be embarassed over the spelling of a kata.  After all, everything's phonetic.
> 
> The closest thing I can think of, would be kata Tensho, which is more of a Goju Ryu kata, but is practiced by other systems.



Thank you. Spelling is just one of my "things."



Victor Smith said:


> I've viewed over 50,000 you tube martial video's over the years (by youtube's count).  YOu can find almost everything there, but you have to use variations of the spelling, or names of instructors and or schools.
> 
> Densho does sound similar to Tensho. Try viewing a youtube Tensho and you'll find if it's what youre learning. If not ask your instructor about the pronouncation and/or spelling. Perhaps he can give you a better answer, but training is not a spelling test.



Thanks, I watched a few videos of Tensho, and it's not what we're learning. Hmm.



baron said:


> I can not answer your question about the name of the Kata you are searching for. But Andrew you can just practice what you have been taught and as taught.  I was once warned not to watch the videos due to diffrent people doing the Katas diffrent ways.  Follow your instructor and he will lead you.
> 
> One of the biggest problems I had in Tai Chi was going to class once a week, my teacher would teach me a small part.  Then when I got home and all week I would practice that little part and I knew I was doing part of it wrong.  When I questioned my teacher about what I could watch so I could do it right he replied just do and I will correct you.  Don't worry about doing, just do.  That was great advice to me.
> 
> So I tend not to watch tapes to learn, but we are all diffrent.



Yes, I don't wish to watch the videos for technique, but for memory. I'm confident on my movement, it's merely that Sensei taught us quite a large part of the Kata and I'm a little fuzzy on the order of movements. I was hoping I could find a video just to recall things such as, "punch, punch, punch, kick, step back, pivot" etc.



seasoned said:


> In the 12 kata of Okinawan GoJu, Tensho is #7 on the list. Generaly, in GoJu the Go part (hard part) is taught in Sanchin, the first kata.  It's counter part, kata Tensho holds the ju (soft) teachings. Is this your understanding of what your Sensei is teaching you??



Not exclusively. I would hardly call this a soft form, due to the great number of strikes. I suppose I'll inquire with him about it more at next class.

I'll be sure and let you all know the results!


----------



## AndrewKFM (Dec 8, 2010)

So! I got an answer about this. Denshoe (Spelling) means "practice" in Japanese. My Sensei told me I would not find the form anywhere online or written down anywhere because it's a form that is passed down only through instruction from his Sensei, who created it. (He has three men listed as his instructors on his website, so the creator of the form is either Sensei Sam D. Pearson, Sensei Roy Y. Suenaka or Sensei Scott Hager.

He says to learn it, pay attention. I asked if he had it written down and he told me that his son tried to write it down once, but had far too many pages to capture the details and remain pragmatic.

I don't know if this Kata is larger than  most, but I'm blown away at how long it is when compared to the Korean Poomse with which I am familiar. The largest Poomse I know right now has 22 movements, some are combinations, but this Kata is easily 50 or 60, maybe more.


Just thought I'd update in case anyone was curious. =]


----------

